

Thoughts on EveryTalk.tv: An experiment to collect & watch conference talks. - zakshay
http://www.akshay.cc/blog/2012-08-08-everytalk-the-story-so-far.html

======
TMK
One thing. Currently you only basically have web programming talks in the
system. Your site name implies that there would be every talk, not just
programming talks.

I would also like to see the talks categorized little bit more better than
just Featured, popular, recent, events.

One good thing would be to let users to submit talks into the system, which
would free your time from finding talks which actually do not interest you
personally.

Terrific idea. Beautiful web design. Awfully executed, because I think you
built this for yourself and not for others.

------
AlexMuir
This is a terrific idea and nicely executed. Anything that abstracts away from
video discovery on Youtube is a good thing.

I like to watch this sort of talk in the bath and I have to work pretty hard
to avoid the 4min lightning talks, the blurry mumblers regurgitating a
blogpost from their bedroom and the 2009 v0.1 talks. Every time I have to
change video there's a strong chance of the laptop going in the tub.

